# CC-UCLA transfer personal statement--anyone already in UCLA help me~!



## unChienAndalou (Oct 25, 2009)

If there's anyone here who has been accepted to UCLA then you must know how I feel, now, writing my personal statement.

I'm applying from Santa Monica College (CC) to UCLA.

Considering the first prompt of the personal statement:

-(Obviously) I'd like to know what they're looking for.

-But more specifically I'm trying to figure out if I'm giving them something they would value; or if my goals seem too specific.

My goals are supposed to be film related but how good of an idea do I need to have regarding my intentions?

I know its about life experience.
I do relate which of my experiences are relevant to the major, I'm just afraid that I'm coming to too many conclusions about how to study film.
The essay talks about my approach to amateur film making (a very broad sense of approach), but which may wrong--for all I know at this point. Somewhat, it's what I think they'll be able to give me at UCLA.

Anyone here who has experience with this sort of thing or know where I can get in touch with UCLA film students? (I'm in LA by the way)


----------

